# Nice hunt today



## missingND

Got to meet some true diehards today and it was a pleasure hunting with them over in Lancaster. We set up before sunrise to only have a single goose pass over in the morning but we stuck it out through the bright blue sunny sky and managed to get a couple groups right where we wanted them. Around 2 the first big flight came in and we got 4. Soon after, we had some ducks that came to play but stayed for diner. Next group of geese soon after that and one more down and an unloaded gun prevented number 6. We worked hard but just couldn't get another group back in to fill the bag. Also had some stealth ducks come in out of the sun but never got a shoot at them. In retrospect I think they might have been scouts sent by the geese. Thanks again for the invite guys, I should be able to get back Wednesday afternoon. 

PS I did have the part I needed in the garage and the blind is back together good as new.


----------



## missingND

forgot the pics.


----------



## freyedknot

very nice work,glad you got into some shooting!


----------



## beatsworkin

I really thought that our day was toast but persistance paid off. had a good time and hope we can get 'em back in tomorrow. Glad you found that part too. Sucks having something break before you get to use it.


----------



## missingND

todays birds. Note to self, take off gloves before taking pictures I missed the birds walking in the decoys. Also bring better camera!


----------



## beatsworkin

Cool stuff, pretty fun watching them work in from the creek. I really thought Ryan was going to get sat on!


----------



## missingND

It was close. You hunt the whole season for days like this. I swear I enjoyed working the birds in more than shooting. For sure more than butchering them, as they soak in salt water to draw the blood out. I got home unloaded the truck, drove my daughter to work, got something to eat, and then got to the birds, I'm beat. I think I'll go sit on a block of ice tomorrow and see if the crappie are biting. Good luck the rest of the week. Thanks again.:G


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Good Pics dude!
Love goose huntin wish the season want out over this way 
anyways thanks for sharing your good huntin stories!


----------



## Fishman

Very nice, wish more people would get out there and kill those damn things 

Whos the guy in the green fleece he looks awful familiar?


----------



## Kaiser878

Very nice!


----------



## matt

how ya cook them????????


----------



## beatsworkin

Marinate, cook to medium rare on grill, also make good jerky, many other ways as well. I prefer to cook 'em on live fire.

kabobs with onion, shrooms, chilies and wrap in bacon is also good.


----------



## GOLDFISH

I myself had the pleasure of hunting this area with beatsworkin; I was able to get lucky and take a banded bird !!!


----------



## beatsworkin

How many times did you aks me if we had shot any bands? Second time out to the field and he gets one. Glad you got it. The town of Ashville plans to hold a memorial for that bird. They will miss it.


----------



## GOLDFISH

Beatsworkin,
I learned this weekend that I out did one of those duck hunter's that you just can't seam to ever do something better. My one band was more than he got. I am sure his bird count was higher than but I now have 2 bands that hold alittle meaning.


----------



## beatsworkin

He still without a band?!


----------

